
He got to name two moons of jupiter - rungekuttarob
https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/cvseur/i_got_to_name_two_moons_of_jupiter_this_is_amazing/
======
vectorEQ
they could of been named after halfgods offspring of jupiter and his
mistresses :D then the moons would be the kids of jupiter :D

google says this: Jupiter Consort Juno Children Mars, Vulcan, Bellona,
Juventas Parents Saturn and Ops Siblings Roman tradition: Juno, Ceres, Vesta
Greco-Roman: Pluto and Neptune

pehraps they were taken already for some other celestial bodies. idk too much
about that.

super cool for the dude though that his names got picked :D must be feeling
like a champ :D

~~~
rungekuttarob
That actually would have been cool. Not sure if they were taken. He has a
video where he explains more about it and the background to the names he
picked.

